# Going to a Yoga/Meditation Class!



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I know this shouldn't be a "triumph" yet, but I kinda wanted to post to get some advice & encouragement beforehand.

There is a yoga class/community in my neighborhood & now that I'm into it, I was going to go this Wednesday night for the beginner class. I'm really nervous just to walk in & pay for it & ask where to go! I'm sooo bloody anxious! But I'm determined to do it because I know it will help me.

Theres a guided meditation class on Friday nights led by some guru. Only 3 of those left though. So I really want to go.

BAH. Tell me it will be okay... :afr


----------



## Listen (Jan 9, 2009)

You'll be great!

I recently got into martial arts and I love it. The atmosphere is the best I've ever felt and everyone is so nice. We don't have yoga but we have Tai Chi (which I think is similar, depending on how it's taught, but I may be wrong), although I have yet to try it.

Have fun and tell us how it goes, okay?


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

My old psychologist wanted me to do yoga to help me but I never followed up on the idea of going.


----------



## Nytol (Apr 28, 2011)

Monroee said:


> I know this shouldn't be a "triumph" yet, but I kinda wanted to post to get some advice & encouragement beforehand.
> 
> There is a yoga class/community in my neighborhood & now that I'm into it, I was going to go this Wednesday night for the beginner class. I'm really nervous just to walk in & pay for it & ask where to go! I'm sooo bloody anxious! But I'm determined to do it because I know it will help me.
> 
> ...


Of course it is a 'triumph', every time you fight against your discomfort it is a win.

It will be great.

I had anxiety when I 1st went to see a therapist, this made me delay seeing her by at least 2yrs.

I then had anxiety about doing a meditation group class with her, but did it and found it to be of use, (just need to actually do it constantly now).

Then more recently there is meditation class at a Buddhist centre in town, and I had huge anxiety about going there, (life has not beed great of late), even sat outside having internal dialogue with myself over it.

It was again another good decision, as the class was good, and I won another little battle with myself.

Go to the class, and let us know how it was.

Meditation is the key to many things IMO, I know this, just need to apply it.


----------



## Yodastew (Mar 30, 2011)

Meditation and Yoga are great. I've been meditating for three years now, 20 minutes in the morning and 20 minutes at night. It really slows everything down and puts things into perspective. It allows you to confront your internal issues in a gentle and gradual manner. 

Many people are reticent to begin meditation because they perceive it as some sort of religious indoctrination. It's actually the opposite. I would say Buddhism is more of a psychological/scientific approach, and even the most fervent Monks would agree with that assessment.

Furthermore, I know that most girls prefer yoga over meditation. Maybe it's the social aspect, or you can wear those new yoga pants you bought (not that I'm complaining about that!) but if you have SA and you really want something to facilitate your journey in beating SA, try out meditation as well! Meditation is more daunting, and at first it can be a real struggle because your mind is flooded with thoughts that you never paid attention to before, but if you stick with it I think in the long run it'll have longer lasting effects than yoga. Many of my friends do yoga (female friends) for the "trendy" aspect of it. But if you're serious about getting better, try out meditation too!


----------



## Nytol (Apr 28, 2011)

Yodastew said:


> Many people are reticent to begin meditation because they perceive it as some sort of religious indoctrination. It's actually the opposite. I would say Buddhism is more of a psychological/scientific approach, and even the most fervent Monks would agree with that assessment.


Buddhism Without Beliefs is a great read

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Buddhism-Wi...=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1304295608&sr=1-6


----------



## Yodastew (Mar 30, 2011)

Nytol said:


> Buddhism Without Beliefs is a great read
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Buddhism-Wi...=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1304295608&sr=1-6


Minfullness In Plain English is another great beginner's book!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I really think I'm gonna give it a shot. Once we start, I'm sure everyone will be too focused on their selves rather than on me. The worst part is the before & after, I'm sure. More specifically, the before. I'm not sure if I'm gonna have to introduce myself.

I'm hoping maybe I could make a few friends as well. There's a Starbucks right around the corner from the place... I could ask any young people to join me.

& Yodastew: I'm very into meditation as well as Yoga. 

Scared. Scared. Scared.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Yoga is awesome.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

It's tomorrow.

I'm getting more & more nervous about it. AHH.

Especially because I'm thinking of introducing myself as Mae, which is not my real name.

What if I suck at Yoga but don't know it? What if, what if, what if....


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Mae will be great.

Just breathe. Don't let the voices dictate what's attainable or not. You know.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Monroee said:


> It's tomorrow.
> 
> I'm getting more & more nervous about it. AHH.
> 
> ...


Just remember, everybody farts in Yoga. I'm serious.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

LALoner said:


> Just remember, everybody farts in Yoga. I'm serious.




I never farted yet. LOL.


----------



## Nytol (Apr 28, 2011)

Monroee said:


> It's tomorrow.
> 
> I'm getting more & more nervous about it. AHH.
> 
> ...


There was never any introductions in classes I attended, and I think the people running them will be aware of the kinds of people that will attend.

Call yourself what ever you want, you have the right to change your name should you choose.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Nytol.

So... the class is tonight. I am starting to have thoughts of backing out. You k know those "what if" thoughts that just rushing through. How easy it would be to just... not go.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

don't back out! it'll be really good.

i've done yOga classes, an entire summer school course on relaxation in uni (both practice and physiology), and i went to free meditation and yoga session at my local library. the latter was a bit weird, i can't even lie, because there was a singalong involved :um apparently there is a particular kind of meditation that involves singing...







wouldn't have gone had i known beforehand, but that's just me...

however the other classes were great. keep in mind that a lot of people in these classes are complete beginners and probably pretty wound up because of the stresses of society. it is NOT a competition to see who's the most bendy, or who can fall into some kind of trance. and it totally doesn't feel like a competition trust me. the instructor gets you to focus on yourself and that's what you do. you won't even pay attention to other people around you.

and i've done other community centre classes outside of the ones i mentioned, and they never do introductions in any of the classes i've been to. you just go in and the event starts.


----------



## 90%SAfree (Oct 8, 2009)

Doing anything that scares you is always a win over SA. Good Luck


----------



## add2list (Nov 10, 2010)

Monroee said:


> Thanks Nytol.
> 
> So... the class is tonight. I am starting to have thoughts of backing out. You k know those "what if" thoughts that just rushing through. How easy it would be to just... not go.


Don't back out :no

I know those "what if" thoughts, but would it be easy "to just...not go"? I know if it was me, I'd spend all evening torturing myself with thoughts of "why didn't I go". Whereas, if I went, could be bad could be good. Not going would just be bad.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement! I'll be leaving in about a half an hour.

I just bought a beautiful "dream jar" from a Buddhist store. It's absolutely gorgeous & so delicate. Kind of like one's dreams. It's supposed to hold any dreams you have. So I wrote down on a piece of paper that I dream of a place where I can go do yoga & have friends. I put it inside. :b


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

And dreams come true!

Have fun at Yoga! Seriously, it's the one greatest things ever!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

BACK! & It was... GREAT!

I'm so glad I sucked it up, endured my nervousness, & went. I went about 10 minutes before the starting time. I walked up the stairs to the second story of the building in SUCH fear. I walked in & it was full of people taking off their shoes & I wasn't sure what to do. So I was like, "Excuse me, I'm new.." just to the general room. I was so embarrassed!

But I was okay once I was in the right hands with the instructor. Signing papers & paying & such. I went into the proper room for beginners & there was four other people on that particular day, so it was a tight knit group. But that wasn't a problem for me since everyone was very nice. OF COURSE, I have a huge crush on the young woman that was next to me. I have no idea if she might be Bi or not, but I think I fell in love at first sight. LOL. Meaning, ultimately, I'll try to form a friendship with her. Regardless of her orientation.

The Yoga itself was HARD. Trying to keep my posture, spine, hips & thighs correct while doing these postures was borderline torture. But I loved it!

My second session, next week, is free. I'm totally going.

TRIUMPH OVER SA! :clap


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Monroee said:


> BACK! & It was... GREAT!
> 
> I'm so glad I sucked it up, endured my nervousness, & went. I went about 10 minutes before the starting time. I walked up the stairs to the second story of the building in SUCH fear. I walked in & it was full of people taking off their shoes & I wasn't sure what to do.* So I was like, "Excuse me, I'm new.." just to the general room. *I was so embarrassed!


LOL!

Woohoo, good job :clap


----------



## add2list (Nov 10, 2010)

Eliza said:


> LOL!
> 
> Woohoo, good job :clap


:agree

That's so cool. :clap

Reminds me of the first time I went dancing...it was so embarrassing, but everyone was really nice, and didn't care that I didn't know what I was doing. 
Have fun next week and keep kicking SA's a**.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Congrats! Not so bad was it?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Congrats! Not so bad was it?


No, it wasn't at all. I loved it. :boogie


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I go to a meditation group where no one but me is under 30 lol. I'm also trying to find a yoga class, but there are no beginner classes that I'm aware of. 

Hope you continue to go to and enjoy your classes!


----------

